# 2008 SuperSix Video Review



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Worth watching . . .

http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=3


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

They loved that Cannondale!!

I would have liked to have test drove one before I made my BIG purchase last fall.

Next time.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Great video ................. thanks for posting it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

*system 6*

I have just started riding my System 6 (liquigas) and have been blown away by the stiffness, smooothness, and comfort of it compared to my old caad7. If the super is better again in these departments it must truly be an amazing machine. 

But for now (until I win the lottery) I'm going to pile on the miles on my sweet system 6... and be happy doing so.

K


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

There's always http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TUvoiukkpk&fmt=18

More of an ad piece, but Cotty uses that bike throughout all of his sportif films.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I currently riding System Six and very happy with this bike, next upgrade is Si SL crank still waiting for BB from Cannondale.Test rode Super Six for a short distance can't tell the two a part, can anyone provide the comparision ?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

zamboni said:


> I currently riding System Six and very happy with this bike, next upgrade is Si SL crank still waiting for BB from Cannondale.Test rode Super Six for a short distance can't tell the two a part, can anyone provide the comparision ?


I wrote a review of the SuperSix about 2 months ago. I have a 2007 System Six 1. I just picked up my SuperSix last Friday and did a back to back ride of both bikes over the weekend. My original review still stands. I am waiting for my Si SL crank for my System Six (under warranty). I'll re-review at that time but I suspect the major observation of the Super Six being more efficient putting down power still stands. Of late, I've been beginning to question if my System Six rear triangle is actually fatigueing with age (I have about 9k miles on it in about 18 months).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Caad 9 rear triangle is pretty stiff I'm surprise to hear that.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great review. Its also I site worth visiting again.


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

s2ktaxi said:


> I wrote a review of the SuperSix about 2 months ago. I have a 2007 System Six 1. I just picked up my SuperSix last Friday and did a back to back ride of both bikes over the weekend. My original review still stands. I am waiting for my Si SL crank for my System Six (under warranty). I'll re-review at that time but I suspect the major observation of the Super Six being more efficient putting down power still stands. Of late, I've been beginning to question if my System Six rear triangle is actually fatigueing with age (I have about 9k miles on it in about 18 months).


Actually, as aluminum is cold-worked it gets stiffer. What you may be feeling is wear in the bearings of all the components between your feet and the ground. It doesn't take much at all because the slack of the system adds up.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I have ceramic bearings on my system six that are only about 2000 miles new and I was using the same wheelset for both bikes when doing the back to back comparison. My next control step is to test ride a new System Six to determine if there is truly an issue with my System Six frame. At my LBS, the bike tech was showing me a frame that is about 5 months old ridden by a 170 lb rider that had a minor kink in the left seat stay right at the bridge for the brake mount. He said the rear end of that bike felt rather "loose" when biking even though the bike looks totally fine.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> Caad 9 rear triangle is pretty stiff I'm surprise to hear that.


I agree!! Here's a post from VeloNews July 19, 2007

“Today, Robbie rode a System Six,” said Rory Mason, Cannondale’s team sponsorship liaison. “He prefers it when he knows he’s going to contest a sprint; he likes its rigidity.”

Rory is talking about Barloworld's Robbie Hunter at last years TDF. Robbie has two bikes when it's a sprinter's day, he rides the Sys 6 and when heads for the mountains it's time for the Super 6! 

I forget where I read it but, Cannondale's own test results placed the System ahead of the Super in BB stiffness.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

stwok said:


> I forget where I read it but, Cannondale's own test results placed the System ahead of the Super in BB stiffness.



True true...............

If you look real close you can see the head tube on the Supers' is _ever so_ slightly smaller than the System and the TT is round while the Systems' is oval which adds quite a bot to the torsional stiffness............I guess. I know that I hit my knee occasionally on the system and haven't yet on a super.

Starnut


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Frankie Andreu Reviews the SuperSix*

Also worth watching . . .

http://www.thebroadbandracer.com/fly.aspx?taxid=58&layout=player&videoid=315


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm always surprised by how tall Frankie is. I think he's riding a 60, given his reference to the headtube length.


----------

